# Sei un lecchino



## rachele

En italiano se usa coloquialmente para indicar a quien alaba demasiado  a otra persona  o hace mucho para esta para obtener algo. Y en español cómo se dice? Es una palabra de la lengua hablada. Espero, Rachele


----------



## skarphéðinn

'lameculos' es una posibilidad, vero puede que sea más vulgar (equivale evidentemente a 'leccaculo' en italiano, de lo que 'lecchino' me parece un eufemismo...). 'Adulador' desde luego es otra, pero el registro es más alto y menos oral/jerga.

A ver que sugieren los demás.

Se me ocurrieron dos más que son más eufemísticos y a lo mejor son más cercanos a 'lecchino'. Lambiscón es uno, y otro es pelota (éste lo siento como más regional ibérico - lambiscón se entiende donde sea).

skph


----------



## Sabrine07

Lameculos y pelota son los más usados.


----------



## gatogab

rachele said:


> En italiano se usa coloquialmente para indicar a quien alaba demasiado a otra persona o hace mucho para esta para obtener algo. Y en español cómo se dice? Es una palabra de la lengua hablada. Espero, Rachele


L*ecchino =* chupamedias.
gg
Lame pelotas, mai sentito prima. Ciò non significa che non essiste (a?).É chiaro.
E mi domando se qualcuno ha mai sentito o letto 'chupamedias'.
Ma vi posso assicurare che in certi paesi latinoamericani viene usato correntemente.


----------



## Neuromante

Chupamedias lo ho sentito *una* volta. Proprio ieri e lo scriveva un cileno in un foro.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Chupamedias lo ho sentito *una* volta. Proprio ieri e lo scriveva un *cileno *in un foro.


 
gg


----------



## traduttrice

Coloquiales: _chupamedia_ (muy usado) y _chupaculo_ (vulgar)


----------



## irene.acler

gatogab said:


> L*ecchino =* chupamedias.
> gg
> Lame pelotas, mai sentito prima. Ciò non significa che non esiste (a?). Èchiaro.
> E mi domando se qualcuno ha mai sentito o letto 'chupamedias'.
> Ma vi posso assicurare che in certi paesi latinoamericani viene usato correntemente.


 
Yo conozco el término "chupamedias" porque mi profesora argentina lo utilizó en algunas ocasiones


----------



## reys

Aquí en Argentina se usa el "chupamedias". En México, es común escuchar "lamebotas" y su equivalente vulgar que ya expuso Sabrine07 o también se usa "barbero" o "hacerle la barba a alguien".

Yo me quedo con "lambiscón", me parece un buen término.

Saludos cordiales!


----------



## rachele

Gracias, me parece que "pelota" puede tener el mismo registro que "lecchino". Y si nos referimos a una  mujer cómo decimos: eres una pelota? Espero vuestros como siempre vuestras super estupendas ideas. Rachele


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Rachele 
Perdóname, pero no creo que sea pelota  si no "lamepelota" y que no se haga diferencia entre hombre y mujer. También creo que su registro no es idéntico a aquello del nuestro "lecchino", se parece más bien a  "leccaculo".
Me ha gustado el "lamebotas" de Reys, se parece a "leccapiedi". Todo depende de dónde quieres utilizar esta palabra, el país, digo.


----------



## krolaina

s10975 said:


> Hola Rachele
> Perdóname, pero no creo que sea pelota  si no "lamepelota" y que no se haga diferencia entre hombre y mujer. También creo que su registro no es idéntico a aquello del nuestro "lecchino", se parece más bien a  "leccaculo".
> Me ha gustado el "lamebotas" de Reys, se parece a "leccapiedi". Todo depende de dónde quieres utilizar esta palabra, el país, digo.


 
Silvi, en España sí sería lo mismo... "lameculos" es una forma un poco más ofensiva, pero no es un insulto ni mucho menos aunque suene un poco mal. "Pelota" no requiere el signo exclamativo, lo dicen hasta los niños pequeños: jo mamá, mi amigo ha sacado mejor nota que yo porque es un pelota. (Ah, un pelota, una pelota). También solemos hacer el sonido del bote de una pelota para referirnos a estas personas: boing boing. Por ejemplo, un alumno se levanta cuando el profe entra en clase y le da todos los ejercicios que hubiera mandado; al volver a sentarse en la silla seguramente yo no diría: eres un pelota. Simplemente diría "boing boing". Muy ilustrativo....

Existen otros términos ofensivos y vulgares como "estás poniendo el culo" y cosas similares que ya se saldrían del tema por groseros 

Saludos a todos


----------



## Silvia10975

Pues sí, tienes razón el signo exclamativo no hacía falta 
Y me equivoqué también pensando que "pelota" solo no tenía el mismo sentido de "lecchino" y que necesitaba añadir "lame+pelota". Pero con tu aporte me he dado cuenta que sí, ¡que va solo!
Gracias


----------



## rachele

krolaina said:


> Silvi, en España sí sería lo mismo... "lameculos" es una forma un poco más ofensiva, pero no es un insulto ni mucho menos aunque suene un poco mal. "Pelota" no requiere el signo exclamativo, lo dicen hasta los niños pequeños: jo mamá, mi amigo ha sacado mejor nota que yo porque es un pelota. (Ah, un pelota, una pelota). También solemos hacer el sonido del bote de una pelota para referirnos a estas personas: boing boing. Por ejemplo, un alumno se levanta cuando el profe entra en clase y le da todos los ejercicios que hubiera mandado; al volver a sentarse en la silla seguramente yo no diría: eres un pelota. Simplemente diría "boing boing". Muy ilustrativo....
> 
> Existen otros términos ofensivos y vulgares como "estás poniendo el culo" y cosas similares que ya se saldrían del tema por groseros
> 
> Saludos a todos


 

Ahora lo tengo clarísimo. Y estupendo lo del boing-boing, en Italia el sonido con que los chicos, por ejemplo en clase, subrayan el actuar del lecchino es el del chupar (no sé como ponerlo en onomatopeya).Gracias, Rachele


----------



## Dudu678

_Pelota_ es también mi opción favorita. Sólo quería añadir que existe también el verbo _pelotear_ usado en este mismo sentido, y el adjetivo _pelotillero_.


----------



## gatogab

Me avete rotto le palle.
gabtogab



Dudu678 said:


> _Pelota_ es también mi opción favorita. Sólo quería añadir que existe también el verbo _pelotear_ usado en este mismo sentido, y el adjetivo _pelotillero_.


 
Peloteo = gran confusión
Pelotillero = confusionario
gg


----------



## lautaro

> Originalmente publicado por *Neuromante*
> Chupamedias *l'*ho sentito *una* volta. Proprio ieri e lo scriveva un *cileno *in un foro.


 

¡Por supuesto! En Chile y el Cono Sur es muy común. Sin embargo no es del registro vulgar.


----------

